# How To Make A Dankung Four Strand Tube Set Up



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

HOW TO MAKE A DANKUNG FIXED FOUR STRAND TUBE SET


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Good tutorial Hawk. I do it just like that, except it still takes me 5 times longer.

Al


----------

